# Temporary Coffee Corner...



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

For a few weeks, I've got the pleasure of using a big white thing care of Fatboyslim. I'm babysitting 'Dorice' while he's away on holiday..










...going back to a Major will be hard









Anyone going away and want me to look after a Londinium?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

You take good care of Dorice now! She's quite used to sitting next to a shiny little Italian thing


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Is that a wine measure hanging off her snout?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Scotford said:


> Is that a wine measure hanging off her snout?


Yeah, it's Marks and said it fits perfect.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great set up. Make sure you give it back


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Ah well, times come and gone..










Going going....










Gone..


















Return of the Major, and the faff that comes with it.. *sigh*

..just need an EK43 of my own now.. Maybe Santa will bring me one


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Be interesting to see what you think of drinks through your major that you've got used to through the EK over the next couple of days.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

GingerBen said:


> Be interesting to see what you think of drinks through your major that you've got used to through the EK over the next couple of days.


M lot more faff to make.. EK was easy to use, quick turn of the dial between brew or espresso. Grind, shake and tip into portafilter. No brushing etc. With the Major I have to brush the grinds out of the chute, faff around brushing grinds off the side of the doser, empty into a funnel/yoghurt pot on my portaflter. As for taste in the cup, I guess you get used to what you have at the time.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

So your saving for a EK what other option are out there.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Jony said:


> So your saving for a EK what other option are out there.


He's waiting till I crack and sell mine but I'd prefer to sell my kidneys first


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

fatboyslim said:


> He's waiting till I crack and sell mine but I'd prefer to sell my kidneys first


I know someone with 3 honest.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Jony said:


> I know someone with 3 honest.


Kidneys or EK's? The George Best of the coffee world


----------

